
A Window into the Workings of Zika - dankohn1
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/10/science/a-window-into-the-workings-of-zika.html
======
dankohn1
This is a superb tick-tock [0] into some of the efforts to combat Zika. Or, at
least it seems excellent to me, although I don't know anything about fighting
viruses, and the Times is always a little off writing about anything I know
well.

Highlights for me were how email, FedEx, and a shared urgency accelerated
their collaboration. I also liked the appearance of 3D printing, and was
curious that so many of the experts involved are first generation Chinese
immigrants. Plus the idea of NCATS using a robot arm to automatically test
thousands of approved compounds seems like something out of a science fiction
novel. I hope the compound they identified proves to be safe and effective!

[0]
[http://nancyfriedman.typepad.com/away_with_words/2013/05/wor...](http://nancyfriedman.typepad.com/away_with_words/2013/05/word-
of-the-week-tick-tock.html)

